# ARC 4 clip/HDS



## Christoph (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi I was wondering does the ARC clip fit on HDS lights? does it fit well?
TIA
C


----------



## Lunarmodule (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Chris,

I have an HDS EDC U60XR and use the annoying stock bezel up carrying clip. I yearn for an aftermarket clip permitting bezel down carry, as well as fitment potential for a carry tab like the McGizmo clip (parts available at Shoppe). I've heard the Arc 4 clip is a superior item but never got around to getting one. This is one of the most glaring weaknesses of the HDS for carry potential: personal preference, but I cant stand the clip! I usually pocket carry it, but now with the new 2x CR123 tube its a bit ungainly, dramatically increasing the need for a good clip. If you are considering it, making a really nice bezel up or down clip would be a home run design, dozens of guaranteed sales for this one. More popular than Mac's MiniHIDs, I reckon.


----------



## xochi (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used an Arc 4 clip on an HDS light and it fit perfectly. The stock clip is poorly designed so it is a shame more arc4 clips aren't available for this light. The main caveat about using this clip with this light is that some have stated that if you have an arc4 clip and an hds light that are on the edge of production variances it may not fit. This is just what I've heard.

Either way, if you decide to use the Arc4 clip with the HDS light, position the clip and start one screw for a few threads and then line up the other hole and start the other screw for a few threads and just go back and forth to keep the two screws from torqueing the clip and straining the screw in the hole. It is possible that some who have had problems attempted to insert one screw too far (or completely) and pulled the clip out of alignment with the other hole. 

It is a great improvement if you are a pocket clip user!


----------

